# FR: (la fête de) la Saint-XXX - genre



## BonAccord

This morning I received a card that said 'Vive la saint Valentin'.  But 'saint' is masculine so I expected it to be 'le saint'.  Does one ever say 'le saint', or is it always 'la saint'?

Merci en avance!


----------



## saddamtohmto

On dit toujours "Vive la Saint ...", peut-être parce que c'est une fête et qu'on devrait dire "Vive la fête de la Saint ..."


----------



## janpol

"la fête de St Valentin" = le 2è "la" me semble superflu, Saddam........


----------



## Maître Capello

Hormis _la Saint-Valentin_ tout court qui est ce que je dirais spontanément, je dirais _la fête de *la* Saint-Valentin_… Si tu dis _la fête *de* saint Valentin_, je vais penser que tu parles de la fête du saint lui-même et non de la fête des amoureux…


----------



## BonAccord

Je trouve votre réponse très interessante, parce-que vous avez utilisé les phrases 'la Saint-Valentin' et 'du saint lui-même' dans une seule phrase.  Je m'excuse, mais je ne comprends pas.  Quand est-ce que je dois utiliser 'la saint' et quand 'le saint'?


----------



## mickaël

L'explication donnée par Sadam est effectivement la bonne.



Maître Capello said:


> Hormis _la Saint-Valentin_ tout court qui est ce que je dirais spontanément, je dirais _la fête de *la* Saint-Valentin_… Si tu dis _la fête *de* saint Valentin_, je vais penser que tu parles de la fête du saint lui-même et non de la fête des amoureux…


Moi aussi je dirais plutôt "la fête de *la* Saint-Valentin", pour les mêmes raisons (même si j'imagine que les deux doivent se dire et s'entendre).



BonAccord said:


> Je trouve votre réponse très interessante, parce-que vous avez utilisé les phrases 'la Saint-Valentin' et 'du saint lui-même' dans une seule phrase.  Je m'excuse, mais je ne comprends pas.  Quand est-ce que je dois utiliser 'la saint' et quand 'le saint'?


*Le* saint Valentin (masculin, "s" minuscule et sans trait d'union), quand vous parlez de la personne, et *la* Saint-Valentin quand vous parlez de la fête, sans vous soucier vraiment de qui était ce Valentin.

C'est par exemple la même chose pour *la* Saint-Jean (et n'importe quelle autre fête je pense) […].


----------



## janpol

vos arguments sont tout à fait pertinents, Maître Capello et Mickaël...
Il y a donc là un détournement de l'objet de la fête car, à l'origine, c'était tout de même bien la mémoire du saint que l'on prétendait honorer. Mais, comme on a accordé un domaine de compétence à un certain nombre des saints du calendrier, on les oublie au profit des individus qu'ils sont censés protéger...


----------



## Phyllogian

Bonjour,

À quoi sert-il l'article féminin dans "fête de *la* Saint-Patrick", "fête de _la_ Saint-Jean-Baptise", ou "fête de _la_ Saint-Valentin" ?

Je comprends si c'est tout simplement "_la_ Saint-Patrick", puisque ça serait l'abréviation de "fête", mais quand le mot est explicitement mentionné, on utilise l'article quand même, ça ne semble pas très grammaticale.... 

Merci.


----------



## CapnPrep

Historiquement, c'est le nom _fête_ sous-entendu qui motive l'article féminin, mais la structure est aujourd'hui grammaticalisée et dans beaucoup de contextes ne désigne plus qu'une date (et éventuellement les traditions sans caractère religieux associées à cette date).

Quand on fait référence à la fête chrétienne, il est peut-être préférable d'éviter l'article : _une messe pour célébrer la fête *de saint Patrick*_. Mais quand on parle de la fête nationale irlandaise, ou des beuveries organisées à cette date, on dira _la fête *de la Saint-Patrick*_.

[…]


----------



## Nicole*

Hello,
Why is St Patrick's Day referred to as_ La_ Saint Patrick when saint is masculine in French?


----------



## pieanne

C'est la (fête de) St Patrick


----------



## OLN

It does not refer to the name of the saint (which would be _saint Patrick_, no "le " or "la")  but to the day of celebration.
The full name of the celebration is* la fête de* saint Patrick. 
La Saint-Patrick = _ le jour de la fête de saint Patrick_.

_La Saint-Nicolas, la Saint-Sylvestre, la Saint-Jean.

_(ne pas oublier le trait d'union)


----------



## user663559

Bonjour,

En français, on dit "Fête de la musique", "Fête du travail", "Fête des lumières", dans tous ces cas, les articles (du, de la, des) correspondent au genre du nom qui les suit. Pourtant, pourquoi dit-on "Fête *de la* Saint Patrick"?


----------



## Micia93

Bonne remarque!
Je pense que "la" fait allusion à la "journée" de la Saint Patrick.
On dit aussi "la Saint-Sylvestre", la Saint Jean" ....


----------



## djweaverbeaver

...et la Saint Valentin.


----------



## Micia93

Tout à fait, et cela s'applique à tous les noms de saints (la Saint Pierre, la Sainte Marie ....)


----------



## Chimel

Je suggèrerais une autre explication:

- la fête de la musique, du travail... : on a une structure classique Nom + complément du nom. On ne dira jamais "la Musique" ou "le Travail" tout seul pour désigner ces journées-là, c'est bien "la fête // de X".

- la Saint-Valentin fonctionne comme Noël ou Pâques: je peux dire "Noël" ou "la Saint-Valentin" tout seul ou bien ajouter "la fête de", qui fait alors office d'apposition. La structure est donc alors "la fête de // X". [La fête de] Pâques (puisqu'il n'y a pas d'article avec Pâques) ou [la fête de] la Saint-Valentin.

On a le même phénomène avec "la ville de", par exemple: "la ville de" Paris fonctionne comme apposition par rapport à Paris (ce n'est pas un "vrai" complément du nom comme "les ponts de Paris"). Mais "la ville du Mans" parce que, sans apposition, on dit "Le Mans".


----------



## CapnPrep

Chimel said:


> On a le même phénomène avec "la ville de", par exemple: "la ville de" Paris fonctionne comme apposition par rapport à Paris (ce n'est pas un "vrai" complément du nom comme "les ponts de Paris"). Mais "la ville du Mans" parce que, sans apposition, on dit "Le Mans".


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec cette analyse.


----------



## HullMan2

*La Saint-Barthélemy*

Peut-on m'expliquer pour quoi le genre de ce substantif est féminin ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

La fête de *s*aint Barthélemy.
La nuit de (la fête de) *s*aint Barthélemy.

Mais on dira aussi_ La Saint-Barthélemy_ pour_ *le massacre* de la (nuit de la) (fête de) *s*aint Barthélemy_.
Édition : Merci, OLN.


----------



## OLN

HullMan2, as-tu lu ce qui a été écrit auparavant ? 

Même si le massacre des protestants qui a commencé en 1572 le jour de la Saint-Barthélemy (le 24 août) est célèbre, le désigner uniquement par "la Saint-Barthélemy" ne va à mon avis que si le contexte s'y prête.

Notes : Voir cet article de la BDL. Grevisse : "_Saint_ placé devant un nom propre de personne ne prend pas la majuscule quand on désigne le saint lui-même").


----------



## HullMan2

Merci - l’emploi des genres dans cette situation est maintenant plus clair. En fait il faut une compréhension plutôt du contexte culturel que de la grammaire – dans ce cas-là a priori pour un non-francophone on a parlé d’un saint, donc masculin.

Un grand merci à atcheque et OLN pour vos bonnes réponses.


----------



## moustic

Moderator note: This debate about the grammar of saints' days in French has been transferred from its original thread that was seeking ways to say Happy Solstice!

The summer solstice festivities were taken over (in France) by the Fête de la Saint Jean.


----------



## broglet

pourquoi de *la* Saint Jean ?


----------



## tartopom

Very interesting remark, broglet. We also say "la saint Nicolas". Don't ask me.


----------



## Philippides

broglet said:


> pourquoi de *la* Saint Jean ?


[...]
En fait*,  c'est le jour de *la* fête de Saint Jean

_* J'avais écrit en fête !!!!!_


----------



## moustic

Good question. 
I've seen explanations elsewhere, all similar to that given by Philippides, though people invariably say: *la* fête de *la* Saint Jean, *la* fête de *la* Saint Valentin...


----------



## Nicomon

@ broglet au sujet de « la ». J'ai trouvé ceci (qui confirme la réponse de Philippides) :


> *La « sainte » règle.* - Quand on parle d'un saint, le mot _saint_ s'écrit avec une minuscule et sans trait d'union (_la vie de saint Sylvestre_); quand on parle du jour mis sous la protection du saint, le mot _saint_ s'écrit avec la majuscule et un trait d'union (_le jour, la fête de la Saint-Sylvestre_). Bref :_la fête de saint Sylvestre se célèbre le jour de la Saint-Sylvestre._
> *Genre.* - Féminin. Puisque le mot _fête_ est sous-entendu, les noms des fêtes des saints sont toujours féminins, peu importe le sexe du personnage honoré : _la Saint-Nicolas, fêtée le 6 décembre, honore saint Nicolas, patron des petits enfants et ancêtre du père Noël._


 Source


moustic said:


> The summer solstice festivities were taken over (in France) by the Fête de la Saint Jean.


  Je suis étonnée de le lire.  J'aurais cru que _la Saint-Jean _était typiquement québécois.  Extrait du même article.  





> Au Québec, il s'agit de la Fête nationale du Québec. La fête a remplacé la fête religieuse traditionnelle de la Saint-Jean qui soulignait jadis le début de l'été et donnait lieu à des feux de joie sur les berges du Saint-Laurent.


 J'ajoute de courts extraits de cette page de la BDL : Saint-Jean-Baptiste


> _La fête nationale_ _du Québec_, ou _la fête nationale_, ne remplace pas l’appellation _la Saint-Jean-Baptiste_ ni sa forme abrégée, plus courante, _la Saint-Jean_, qu’on trouve d’ailleurs plus fréquemment dans certains contextes; par exemple, on parle plus souvent du _feu de la Saint-Jean _que du _feu de la fête nationale_.   [...] Et bien avant que la Saint-Jean-Baptiste ne devienne la fête nationale des Québécois, les peuples païens célébraient déjà eux aussi le solstice d’été par un feu de joie.


----------



## broglet

Philippides said:


> En fait,  c'est le jour de *la* fête de Saint Jean


donc "la fête de la Saint Jean" veut dire  "la fête de la fête de St Jean"


----------



## Nicomon

Explication un peu simpliste :  À la Saint-Jean (c.-à-d. le jour de la fête de saint Jean)  on fait la fête.  
Donc  :   _Fête de la Saint-Jean._ 

Dans la version anglaise de la page que moustic  a mise en lien, il est écrit  : 





> *Saint John's Eve*, starting at sunset on 23 June, is the eve of celebration before the
> Feast Day of Saint John the Baptist.


----------



## Locape

broglet said:


> donc "la fête de la Saint Jean" veut dire  "la fête de la fête de St Jean"


Ici, 'Saint-Jean' (avec un trait d'union) est utilisé comme une date (le 24 juin), on pourrait dire 'la fête de Saint-Jean', mais au fur et à mesure, la fête ne se réfère plus au saint du tout et devient simplement une date, 'la Saint-Jean', donc on peut dire 'la fête de la Saint-Jean'.


----------



## broglet

merci Locape - c'est maintenant très clair - et ce qui n'est pas clair n'est pas français (Antoine Rivaroli)


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée si la réponse détaillée avec référénces du post 28 et l'explication simpliste du post 30 n'étaient pas claires.
Pour moi, c'était bien français. 

Dire « la fête de la Saint-Jean » c'est comme dire « La fête de Noël »,  « la fête de Pâques », « la fête de la Saint-Nicolas ».
Ou  comme il est écrit dans les posts précédents :  « la fête de la Saint-Valentin », « la fête de la Saint-Patrick ».

Moi, je trouve cette explication de chimel (post 17) bien claire : 





> - la Saint-Valentin fonctionne comme Noël ou Pâques: je peux dire "Noël" ou "la Saint-Valentin" tout seul ou bien ajouter "la fête de", qui fait alors office d'apposition. La structure est donc alors "la fête de // X". [La fête de] Pâques (puisqu'il n'y a pas d'article avec Pâques) ou [la fête de] la Saint-Valentin.



Au Québec - où le 24 juin est la fête nationale  (comme le 14 juillet en France)  -  on dit « la Saint-Jean », tout court.


----------



## olivier68

Hi hi… histoire de compliquer la discussions… il y a bien un article associé à Pâques puisqu'on dit (disait) : "faire *ses* Pâques" ;-). C'est bien une date, prise sur un calendrier, et à laquelle il faut se référer. Nos amis anglophones auraient-ils oublié Shakespeare qui écrit (Henry V, IV, 3) : "_This day is called the feast of Crispian_". En France, la date d'Azincourt est parfois désignée par : le "_jour de la Saint-Crespin_".

_[je n'entre pas ici dans la distinction Crespin/Crespinien… car là, ce serait très hors-sujet ;-)))]_


----------



## Locape

Nicomon said:


> Désolée si la réponse détaillée avec références du post 28 et l'explication simpliste du post 30 n'étaient pas claires.
> Pour moi, c'était bien français.


Et bien moi, ça m'a bien aidée ! 😀
Mais c'est vrai que ça ne marche que si cela devient une fête officielle, j'explique aux étrangers qu'on ne dirait pas 'la Saint-Michel' ou 'la Saint-Ignace', parce qu'il ne se passe rien ce jour-là, personne ne saurait dire quel jour c'est dans le calendrier.


----------



## olivier68

Oui et non ;-) Durant des siècles (Moyen Age, Ancien Régime… et même jusque vers le milieu du XIXème), on datait (ou du moins on complétait la datation) par "saints". Les gens connaissaient alors plus les dates par le nom du saint (ou de la sainte) que par l'exacte date dans le calendrier.
Par exemple, les Saint-Martin, Saint-Michel, Saint-Jean et j'en passe étaient très connues et correspondaient souvent à des dates d'échéance ou de payement de redevances/créances. En Bourgogne, par exemple, l'élection du maire de Dijon se faisait "la veille de la Saint-Jean", les parlements et chambres des comptes exprimaient aussi leurs dates de session selon ce principe. Et de nombreux proverbes utilisent cette "datation".
Et, aujourd'hui encore on parle usuellement des "Saints de glace" (3 jours consécutifs de la seconde semaine de mai durant laquelle il peut encore geler).
Tout cela n'en reste pas moins effectivement un peu désuet - mais non moins respectable - aujourd'hui, j'en conviens.


----------

